# 9in vinny rhom!!



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Just ordered one from george today!! so damn excited to get him thursday...ill post pics as soon as i get him


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

congrats 
cant wait to see some pixs


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Same.
How much he cost you?


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Same.
> How much he cost you?


he was around 180...you?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

with shiping? that is almost the same price as the sick one. nice pickup


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

no its 250 with shipping....i f*cking hate the cost of shipping...it can screw over the fish you want


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I here you man. At least the fish will last you along time, and he will be healthy. Hope to see picts soon man.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude i cant wait to c those pics


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

im stoked to show him off...i hope he is a speciman..perfect size to buy a rhom though..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pick up man







... here is my 7 1/2" Venezuelan Rhom so you can get an idea while you wait for your specimen...







!

View attachment 105753


View attachment 105754


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow!! what a beautiful fish..I hope he looks like yours and id be completely satsfied


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

OCTane said:


> Wow!! what a beautiful fish..*I hope he looks like yours and id be completely satsfied*


You will be my friend. That is a "classic" specimen of a Ven Rhom so you will get something very similar... you won't be disappointed. Ven Rhoms look great...







!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ven Rhoms are the best. Can't wait to see pics of your new pick up.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

What a cool looking P. good luck with the new rhom.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

I see you took my advice octane???!!!! sweet move--- i fed mine for the first time in a few days last night and man he was pounding the smelt... his hump is really starting to fill out to!! awesome fish hannibal!!!



sprfunk said:


> with shiping? that is almost the same price as the sick one. nice pickup


oh hell yeah!!!!!! thats you(one who was gonna buy that rhom) then you took my advice times 2! see what i mean you went from getting that messed up rhom and for only $150 more your getting the most badass rhom availible- great move!


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

oh hell yeah!!!!!! thats you(one who was gonna buy that rhom) then you took my advice times 2! see what i mean you went from getting that messed up rhom and for only $150 more your getting the most badass rhom availible- great move!
[/quote]

Yep...I debated for about 5 minutes after you told me what to do..i emailed george right then and he responded right back and the rest is history...thanks Brutus I owe it to you man.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

no no no-
you owe yourself dude!!! cant wait to see pics of that guy... 7 in is a great size too......... you def made the right desicion


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

congrats







good luck with the fish


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

$250 for 7" Vinny ?? you could just add $100 and get yourself a 11" diamond plus shipping. j/k cant wait to see the pic. I know George have some nice Vinny when i went to SA.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> $250 for 7" Vinny ?? you could just add $100 and get yourself a 11" diamond plus shipping. j/k cant wait to see the pic. I know George have some nice Vinny when i went to SA.


diamonds are nice but vinnys are in a class of their own... they are the king of kings!







just be patient with him octane... if mine were anyother fish id probably gotten fed up with him by now! but aint gonna happen, this guy is stayin in my tank... and also mine took a month to eat(frozen) so like i said you may or may not have to be real patient. just be prepared


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice choice Octane.. can't wait to see the pics

Vinnys are sweet looking Rhoms. I first bought a diamond and 6 months later went out and got a vinny.

Hanibal, nice looking vinny!


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Bad f*cking news!!! my package was delivered in a damp box with no weight and a dead f*cking rhom.....Im so dissapointed!! I want another rhom or my money back...i thought george packed his fish well too...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

OCTane said:


> Bad f*cking news!!! my package was delivered in a damp box with no weight and a dead f*cking rhom.....Im so dissapointed!! I want another rhom or my money back...i thought george packed his fish well too...


i know you are upset! but i know George know how to packed. he are exspert on it, it could be the delivery person.

post some dead rhom pic. sorry for the loss.....it suck but i'm 100% sure that George will give you your money back for replace you with new rhom.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

george and pedro are well known and im sure that george will fix this problem for you. if he wasnt a decent guy he wouldnt be so well known. just contact him and let us know what happens


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Damn dude that really sucks. Like everyone else has said, I'm sure it wasn't George's fault. George and Pedro and the shizz when it comes to packing and shipping. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

that sucks, email george about it. He wil not be intown for a few weeks as he is in Venezuela fishing....just be patient

I always have my fish shipped air cargo as I do not trust any delivery service.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry for Your loss dude. Atleast you will get your money or store credit


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude...that blows!! sorry man. can you post pics of it before you have to send it back?

ALSO: IMPORTANT. Make sure you report this dead fish ASAP. George being out of town needs to know when the casualty occured. Call the store or send an email. Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wasn't the rhom packed in like a plastic bottle or tupperware container thing. If so you need to contact the delivery company immediately to file a complaint. They only give you a short time like 24 hours to call a complaint. I doubt George would pack a rhom in a bag without being in another container. You need to take pics to have George back up your purchase.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Wasn't the rhom packed in like a plastic bottle or tupperware container thing. If so you need to contact the delivery company immediately to file a complaint. They only give you a short time like 24 hours to call a complaint. I doubt George would pack a rhom in a bag without being in another container. You need to take pics to have George back up your purchase.


He doesnt always pack P's in the plastci containers. Smaller P's he doesnt. Now a rhom this size was probably packed, almost positively packed in the plastic container. It is possible the rhom thrashed around. Destroyed the plastic which couldve ripped the bag. Or his teeth. Either way, this isnt George's mistake. These things DO happen. Its just a stat you dont want to become. He will make it right in the end. Dont worry. Just be patient, not pissed.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes there was a container in there but the fish and bag were not near it....looked like some dumbass with fedex took the bag and fish out of the box and when he repackaged it did not put it back in the container...the fish probably thrashed around and poked a whole through the first bag and got trapped between the two bags...loss of water and suffication killed him..im so f*cking pissed!! i took some pics of him and will post tomorrow...He is so damn beautiful too...damnit!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man that sux. hope everything works out for you. man i would have punched a hole in somtn or someone! but stay calm, im shure youll end up happy in the long run! good luck!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

OCTane said:


> Yes there was a container in there but the fish and bag were not near it....looked like some dumbass with fedex took the bag and fish out of the box and when he repackaged it did not put it back in the container...the fish probably thrashed around and poked a whole through the first bag and got trapped between the two bags...loss of water and suffication killed him..im so f*cking pissed!! i took some pics of him and will post tomorrow...He is so damn beautiful too...damnit!!


yeah to bad. George will make it right for you. This is one of the reasons these fish cost waht they do.

If George orders a box of 6 rhoms, he may only himself receive 4 alive. I would bet there is also a certain percantage tha this happens to when he sends to his customers. Sounds like the shipping company was hard on the box.....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

OCTane said:


> Bad f*cking news!!! my package was delivered in a damp box with no weight and a dead f*cking rhom.....Im so dissapointed!! I want another rhom or my money back...i thought george packed his fish well too...


Very sorry for your loss...







!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Make sure to get pictures of the packaging and dead rhom. I would even keep the fish just in case, put it in alcohol or whatever to preserve it. Or even freeze it.

Chances are the delivery guys felt like kicking, throwing, and punching the box for whatever damn reason. Always go air cargo, might be more money, but f*cking worth it. For every fish that I've had air cargoed, I've never had one problem. George is the man and he will help you out, don't worry about that. Just make sure to have pictures and give him some time as he is out of the country.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

dead poseidon....


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

g dont have to do anything if it is the shipping companys fault. you better hurry and make a claim.
wes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

dam!!! that is a nice Vinny dude! i would be f*cking pissed too.


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

George is the one who has to file the claim since he shipped the damn thing...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

man that was a nice rhom. what a whaste!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...that was a nice specimen...







!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

whats the update? i think g's goin to venezuala real soon..........have him bring ya one back!


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Hes got me covered well!! i think hes shipping one out today only air this time...hopefully no casualties...


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Whoa thats awesome dude.

I don't know George nor do i have any experiance in dealing with him myself, but he must be a good guy to ship you another fish. I don't blame him for the first one dying either, its a chance that everyone takes when shipping live animals. But i am really impressed with his service if that is what he is going to do for you!

2 thumbs up for George! thats more then a nice gesture, thats something that use to exist in this world......... Customer service....... Seems most places of business lack this characteristic drastically!

I wish you the best of luck and hope you have a better experiance this time!

Justin


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah i never wanted to go air cargo just cause im an hour away, but g would only ship my vinny air so i had no other choice... and now id never go ground again


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

i got lucky hes hooking me up with a 9incher!!! i think ill pay half shipping though..what a good guy George!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

OCTane said:


> i got lucky hes hooking me up with a 9incher!!! i think ill pay half shipping though..what a good guy George!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

shitt, that sucks. george is pretty nice to hook u up wid a 9incher though.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck on your new fish once it comes in
ANd sorry for dead bab boy. He looks beaut


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

ILL LET YOU GUYS KNOW ON THE 9NER


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

OCTane said:


> i got lucky hes hooking me up with a 9incher!!! i think ill pay half shipping though..what a good guy George!!!


Looks like George just made another customer for life. I know I'll only order from the best and that's Shark Aquarium.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats awesome! better luck with this one!


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I just got my 9in poseidon 2 in....Hes is not as good looking as the dead one







, but he looks to have an aggressive personality...ill take him for sure!!! big thanks to george...ill post pics by monday guys..


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

glad to hear you're happy with the 9"er


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to hear George took care of ya and that you got an aggressive rhom outta the deal!


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats amazing Customer Service. Thumbs up for G!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a quick replacement!!!! good work by george.

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what a quick replacement!!!! good work by george.
> 
> cant wait to see pics!


He did a great job in solving my problem..I will not use anyone else besides him for the rest of my life n buying p's. My fish loves me and is very active...very impressive vinny!! ill get pics up tomorrow


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

George are the man


----------

